# building two kit boxes



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm trying to get opinions on building two seperate kit boxes that are connected together...i need them to be as small as possible but can also hold 15-20 birds in each....i was thinking about 3'x3'x3' for one....let me know what you guys think and give me any suggestions...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

roller-pigeon.com is the expert on this. Are you talking about double-kit box? There are a lot of sample pictures there. Just search for it.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Saiwa,
A 3 x 3 x 3 kitbox would be a good sized box for up to 20 birds. I prefer my boxes a little bigger but then again I keep up to 30-35 birds in one box.
Post some pics when you're done.


----------

